# Symptoms change, not for the better



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, I'm new here, although I've been lurking for awhile. I'm on Day 33 of the hypnotherapy tapes, and I generally find them very relaxing and look forward to listening. I also have been following the schedule religiously. However, I have also found my symptom pattern changing since I started them, and wonder if this is common. To be specific, I feel significantly better over the weekend (no real surprise there-less stress), on Monday and Tuesday feel somewhat OK, then by Wednesday things really start to decline. By the end of the week I am a mess both physically and emotionally. Prior to this, my symptoms were pretty much the same all the time with an occasional surprise good day. I have taken to sleeping my weekends away just to recover (when I sleep, my colon sleeps)! I am very discouraged. Has anyone experienced anything like this?I am IBS-D. I've had IBS for 25 years (they called it spastic colon in those days) on and off, but not really severe until about the last 6 years. Any input on this would be appreciated. I've been coming to this site every day lately because I'm feeling a little desperate.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, welcome.







The first thing to know is it is early for you for the most part and everyones response rate to this is pretty different, some get better months after they have listened.However, hang in there and don't get discouraged, one thing is your feeling better on those days and then when you don't feel so good, it feels like everything is the same, but its not really.Your body probably is making certain changes as you go however, adjusting is a good word and sometimes this may seem uncomfortable at first, but things will get better.This is in part a clue."Prior to this, my symptoms were pretty much the same all the time with an occasional surprise good day."You are use to it being the same all the time and you have it seems been having better days, it was something I also had some issues with and that was how I was reacting to better days. I didn't know how to react as I hardly ever felt normal.Others have felt this way also. But don't be discourage, this is a very suttle gradual long term change and you will see as you progress. It would also help to read the mind armies post here for help.It is really important to understand that this is gradual and suttle and you will look back at some point and go"whoa" that changed or is gone and I am just now realizing it.Stay positive , you will make it through this and things will go well. Any questions you ever have feel free to ask us also that is no problem.So you know what your experiencing has happened before and the people have had excellent outcomes. Just go with the flow of the tapes and you will see.







Hope that helps.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Eric, thanks for responding to me so quickly. It helps to be able to write this stuff here and know other people have already done the tapes who can answer from experience. I have read gobs of the previous threads on the program, so I know it takes time and I think I get the gist of the mind armies concept, although I don't think I'm far enough along to have heard it introduced on the tapes.Well, the pattern I mentioned before is history for the moment; I have felt like hell today and yesterday with nausea and watery diarrhea. I'm hoping that I just have a bug and have not lost my Mon/Tues respite completely.I just finished the week of Side 4 (which I love), and will be alternating Sides 3 and 4 soon. I have a question for you, (or anyone) about Side 3, which I am not looking forward to listening to again. I find the middle section makes me anxious. I think part of that is the music, which sounds to me a bit ominous. I had alot of difficulty with the visualizations as well-I just couldn't connect well to them, especially the wheel and the pedal you step on to slow the gut down. I finally started picturing the building you go into by substituting the interior of a beautiful stone church where I live-that felt good to me. My question: is it OK to do that--substitute another image? I am frustrated by this particular tape.







Thanks for any advice you can offer.I am approaching this process with as much commitment and patience as I can. It is hard sometimes not to think about how I felt waking up as my old bright-eyed and bushy tailed self after one dose of Lotronex.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Gasgirl and welcome....To reply; the mind armies are not mentioned during the sessions; this is an explanation or analogy on how the mind sometimes works when it comes to changing thought patterns, so you need not worry about that.







Regarding your comments about the music and imagery; I also had a thing about that section of the music; here is what you can do if it really bugs ya: get a portable fan and put it on low (it doesn't have to be near you) and use walkman type headphones. What happens is you create "white noise" at about the same frequency level as the music and it takes it down a bit, while still hearing Mike's voice! It works quite well. As far as the imagery; use whatever works for you! I used my old college church or dining hall; and as far as the pedals, you don't really have to do anything, just listen to the sound rather than the words Mike says; your subconscious gets it anyway, and you don't have to put any conscious or active interpretation on it; just let the words flow and relax, and don't worry about doing it "right" or "wrong." You really can't goof it up at all!Expectation of getting better sometimes helps, but I want you to know there are some who don't expect to get better with the tapes, and they do!Just hang in there as Eric says; we are all here to support and care.... Hope this helps a tad bit!Take care...


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Gasgirl, I always listened to the tapes at bedtime thru headphones. Sometimes on a day that was difficult I would listen during the day to reduce the anxiety. Try also taking nice warm baths at night and try to get sufficient exercise if you're not already doing that. Try to stay on a schedule on the weekend and don't hide from life, get a hobby or find something that will make you excited to get up in the morning and get your day going! This time of the year is especially hard with a lot of people suffering SAD(SeasonallyAffectiveDisorder) which is a kind of a wintertime depression from less sunlight and staying hid out in the house too much. Best wishes, Norb


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Thank you both for your replies. Cookies4marilyn, how did you figure out the fan trick? Pretty ingenious. I did listen to Side 3 tonight (I have to look into getting some headphones) and it wasn't so bad since I had a hard time getting my mind to stop thinking about some stressful things that happened today! (Not good, I know).Norbert46, warm baths are wonderful--I will see if I can set aside some time to do that, especially on the weekends--it might help me with the "spent" feeling I have then.My main hobby in the last couple of years was tennis, but I have been unable to play since August, and I sure miss it. It would get me up and out of the house, like you suggested, and I would feel great for a couple hours afterwards. Unfortunately, I liked it so much I overdid it and trashed my elbow. The tendonitis healed, but the elbow goes out of joint.







I haven't found anything else similarly motivating since.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi gasgirlon't worry about your mind thinking. It's going to do what it's going to do. Just, when you remember, very gently bring it back to listening to Mike's voice. Don't get angry or upset with yourself. Even if you think you are not hearing, your subconscious is, and it still helps.Good luck!







JeanG


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey, folks, it's Day 40 of the tapes and I just realized I feel good today! Only been to the bathroom once, ate twice with no reaction--no pain, no gas, nada. Sundays are always better for me but not this good. Maybe the magic is starting to work!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hang in there gasgirl, it is super important to realize this takes time to work and is a gradual thing. If you read Stef's post and a few others, they had a few setbacks and some doubts, but they stuck to it and we helped them over the hurtles and they are doing very well. be positive and stick to it and the outcome should turn out well for you, you'll see.Its good that your feeling well, it may go up and down some before it stays good for more time as your body adjusts to what its learning. But the good days starts outlasting the bad days and you might find that you start thingking hey that use to happen, etc..It can also help to learn as much about HT as you can. This can be very benefical.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Uh, oh, spoke too soon. The last three days have been miserable, worse than usual.







Is it common to have these extreme ups and downs while in the midst of the tapes? It is exhausting.Also lately I have been putting them on when I go to bed and falling asleep during them, although I always wake up a half hour after they finish, then fall back to sleep again. I started doing this since my time has been more limited and I'm always so groggy after listening anyway. Is this not advisable?Any comments would be appreciated. I'm on Day 43 (an "off" day) and hanging on by my fingernails.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, the tapes don't give you ups and downs just so you know. Your body can be adjusting somewhat though as it works on getting better, the bad times may just stick out more. Something is probably effecting your IBS. Hormones, foods, stress, even the weather can effect them, all triggers.Its no problem your falling asleep and it also sounds like your going under, so don't worry about that.How are you eating? Is there something in your life that could be part of the problem?All I can say right now is don't despair and stick to it. When it kicks in it kicks in.Tell me also a little more about your symptoms?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, Eric, thanks for your reply.I wish I could say that the bad days are just sticking out more, but honestly this has been my worst week symptom-wise EVER. I am IBS-D with daily D, cramps, bloating, gas, nausea, fatique--the whole nine yards, all but the latter two severe. Yesterday I just barely managed to function by doubling my Bentyl, Immodium and simethicone.







This morning I swelled up like a balloon after breakfast but otherwise felt good. After lunch, boom. That's a typical pattern. I am online now instead of going out and doing the things I need to do because I feel sick.Yes, there is a stressful situation going on right now at work, but I started having more severe symptoms before that. I'm sure it has made things even worse. Eating has been difficult. My low carb diet, which usually helps a little with the D and bloating isn't doing anything this time.I am sticking with the hypno program but feel I need to explore the medication route again to find some relief before I go nuts, so I am seeing my doctor next Wednesday to discuss more options.Thanks for your concern. I hesitate to share the reality of how I badly feel because it's depressing for even me to read. When I'm not sick I'm actually a pretty happy and fun person!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, all.I'm on Day 50 of the tapes now. I was so ill last week that I decided to take most of this week off--working just wasn't workin'! I also managed to get out some this past weekend with the help of lots of Bentyl and Immodium. Went to dinner







and the mall (came close to having an accident) but got some headphones (thanks for the suggestion, Norbert). Been very anxious thinking I might have to try and go on disability. I went to see my regular doc today and he prescribed Zofran for me, and upped my Celexa dose if I feel I need it. This has made me feel much calmer and hopeful, knowing I have some more options while waiting out this awful period, and of course, continuing with the hypno.Thanks to everybody for "listening" to me and offering suggestions and support--it really means alot.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi gasgirl:Just remember that we've all had all kinds of experiences, and know what you are talking about.







I'm glad to hear your doc is working with you on the meds.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, how are things going at the moment?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, EricIt's so nice that you asked.







I just posted about my plumbing problems and resultant C today on your ..."how everybody's doing" thread a little while ago.I am on Day 58 and have been much less consistent about the time of day that I listen due to variations in my schedule in the past week or so. Sometimes I have to listen in the AM before getting up and sometimes I don't get to it till the wee hours of the morning. I was doing pretty well getting my listening time in between 9-11PM before that. I haven't missed a day though. I hope this isn't screwing the whole thing up.It's hard to tell what's happening since I have been playing around with Zofran dosing for the past week too. I haven't quite figured that out yet, but I have to say that it has made me significantly more comfortable and that has helped my mental state a whole lot. Today I had urges to go out and do things (like dancing, playing sports) that I gave up on months ago.







I haven't had to use Immodium, and Bentyl only a couple times.Even though the new med probably confuses the picture, I just couldn't get along without something stronger anymore. I figure that maybe my mind will be more receptive to the tapes if I'm not a total basket case. Does that make any sense or am I just full of it?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, sorry to hear about the plumbing. Yikes! I was taking valium when I listened. I would not worry about this if it helps it helps. It maybe a little side effect action and that is one of the only reason I suggest one thing at a time as we donn't anchor to the side effects and give up, but if its calming the brain while the tapes kick in to calm the whole system, hey no problem. Its just tricky to get all those neurotransmitter balanced, but no worries.Sounds like things are okay and its still only halfway also and this is gradual, so hang in there and keep me updated.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey, Eric







Time for an update. I am on Day 68 and putting the tapes on before I go to sleep, and they put me out. Even when I have to listen occasionally in the AM before getting out of bed they make me fall back to sleep. So I'm not consciously concentrating on the imagery. I decided just to let Mike's voice lull me.Since going on the Zofran, I seem to have found the right dosage and, although my system is not normal, most of the most vexing symptoms have improved enormously. Good thing, too--I really was at the end of my tether not too long ago.I'm continuing with the tapes because I believe there is benefit to be had from a natural approach, and I've put too much time into them to stop now! Also I don't know how long my insurance will continue to pay for this drug, so I think it's prudent to still actively pursue other options. I'm hoping the hypnosis will eventually kick in, but if it doesn't, they are still valuable to me for their calming effects.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, glad the med is kicking in and helping. Sometimes you can take them for a while to get things under control and then reduce and stop them. The HT is working on a lot of the same issues and problems maybe even more of them, so stick to them, even though its more gradual then a med for you. Sometimes the connections to it all aren't clear, but you will see. It is not always fast and this is important to remember. You may see some posts from others don't give up, everyone is different in how long it may take, but when it kicks in you will know and doing them with the meds is no problem at all. So the most important thing is stick to it. I do understand wanting it under control however and doing what you did is no problem.Those calming effects will stick for you.Thanks for the update and I am happy your feeling better and all the things your doing will improve your IBS symptoms.On a side note the anti d's for some people can wear off and the receptors can become sensitized to the drug, so having a back up plan is a good thing in the long run, as well as not having to take meds the rest of your life if you don't have too. However that they are helping now is a good thing.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Eric,Yes, I've noticed that the mood elevating effects of the antidepressant I'm on (Celexa) have worn off alot in the last couple months. I've decided to up the dose for now, since I'm suddenly under alot more stress. Today I had to take 4 Immodium and a Bentyl and still had symptoms, so it looks like I need to bump up the Zofran temporarily also, hopefully only for a couple days.Man, all this is such a balancing act!







Just when I think I have things settled down and on course something screws me up again.I'm on Day 72 of the tapes. Trying to be patient.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, be patient and remeber that the anti'ds balancing act is going to have some effects on your system, while the HT is trying to keep the system in balance in some of the same ways as far as body chemicals are concerned.It will be harder for them to work until balance is restored so you know.I hope you can resolve the other stressors going on soon as well.I hope you discuss upping the dose with the doc to be on the safe side. I would be careful playing around with this on your own as the side effects to those drugs and the way they work can cause symptoms.Hang in there though and try to maintain the balance and keep your spirits up. This to shall pass.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks, Eric.  FYI, I did discuss the anti-depressant dose with my doc when I saw him for the Zofran. He said I could go up if I felt the need. Started this last night--was weird, I couldn't sleep and had agitation and twitching going on. Even the HT tape couldn't calm me down. So I'm going to only raise the dose by half of what he said I could.I have a gazillion cut pill pieces around, and they're all WHITE! I have to be careful not to get them mixed up.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Eric!I think I've done something bad lately. I just realized that two or three times I have fallen asleep listening to either Side 3 or 5, and since I have the CD version, it has continued to play through either Side 4 or 6, because I didn't wake back up to turn it off!I'm not supposed to have listened to Side 6 yet at all, and apparently I've heard two sessions instead of just one on these occasions.Have I screwed the whole thing up?







Please don't tell me I'm going to grow a second head or (worse) have to start all over again!







I'm on Day 73.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Good question! I've wondered about this myself. LOL on the second head thing.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL gg!! No you don't have to go back to square 1 or anything. lolYou must however serve 1 session of hypno-detention for "listening ahead".







LOL







Worry not gg and Jackie I don't think anything extra will end up growing. lolBQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi gasgirl and Jackie:Like BQ said, there's no need to worry.







Just get back to the schedule and keep on going.Congratulations on being on day 73!JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No worries all, just keep going and set the cd player for the track you need to listen to if possible.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Whew! Thanks, Eric, BQ and JeanGI'd much rather take off a few things than grow something extra.







I don't know if I can set my CD player that way; I'll have to dig through my piles of papers to find the dang instructions. (I'm a slob.)BQ, LOL on the hypno-detention. I will not listen ahead...I will not listen ahead...100 times!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, Eric and Everybody,I am on Day 86 now, Side 6. Last night I FORGOT to listen,







so I have to back up a day.Not noticing any changes yet; the Zofran controls my symptoms pretty well, but some days when I don't take enough or am late with a dose I pay for it, so I don't think any effect from the tapes has kicked in yet.I'm wondering if this is so because anxiety (except when it gets REALLY bad) hasn't been a big part of my experience with IBS, at least compared to many people on this board. For instance, I have never been one to think about my IBS as soon as I wake up; I just make time allowances for it. I don't worry about finding bathrooms, etc. What do you think?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, hang in there and keep going, even if anxiety ect. are not part of the big problem, the HT still is working on other issues and relaxation can only help no matter what.I also think the zofran and the tapes maybe keeping it more in check then you may think. Maybe thats why there is not so much anxiety ect.. If you quite all those things what would happen? So its is probably a combination of things working with you. The tapes can be so suttle you sometimes don't notice changes, unlike the drugs. On the drug thing your body is use to it and its helping to regulat some neurotransmitters, if you don't have that it can become unbalanced and hence symptoms.What are your symptoms now and how much have you improved or not since you first posted this thread?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I agree, Eric, it is sometimes hard to know what is working and what is not when you're doing more than one thing.I can say that before I started the Zofran I was no better, and had actually gotten worse. The only thing I have to go on now, since the drug kicked in immediately, is that if I try to lower the dose from 2mg/day my symptoms start to roar back--daily diarrhea, nausea, incomplete evacuation, gas and bloating, pain. I still have some symptoms even with the 2mg dose, but not diarrhea, and all the others are quite manageable. I guess the real test would be to go off the Zofran for awhile but mentally I couldn't take that step right now.I know you've answered this before, but I'm wondering if I should take a break after finishing the tapes (how long would be good?) and then just start them over again? I remember reading that some people have done that and gotten results after the second time.







I would dearly love to be another one of the HT success stories, rather than someone who has to rely on these expensive drugs which insurance could decide to stop paying for at any time.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Gasgirl,Your experience sounds pretty typical. We all went through ups and downs. It's been over two years now since I've finished the tapes, and IBS is barely a factor in my life--this after 28 years of D, panic attacks, anxiety, and agorophobia. I can honestly say that I don't think about IBS or symptoms on a daily basis. Give it time. Listen to the tapes on schedule. Then listen again. Be patient. Know that it will work. It worked for me, it will work for you.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, right now just keeping going and reading and learning as that will help. The I will go over what to do next.However, this is a tough thing really as were all different. You did say something kind of major here really though. "but mentally I couldn't take that step right now."The fear itself can be a problem. The drugs work and they work for a reason, but they also work mentally in that your doing something that helps and it kind of becomes a ingrained thought which helps in and of itself. This is pretty complicated. You would have to give up the drug for a while a month say( of course working with your doctor) and then try the HT again say. But only the HT and only when your ready and can handle it mentally and physically. If the HT doesn't do it at that point, then I would switch either to one in person who knows IBS or to a CBT therapist who knows IBS. The drug is pretty heavy duty really, although I have heard effective and effective at upper gi problems as well especially nausea. But so is HT. First though continue with what your doing here at the moment.It maybe a balance of things that help. The goal here is to keep working however, through education and trial and error to get better and get better with the least amount of money and effort and drugs really. Also like I said the relaxation techniques put you in opposite digestion and body modes then the IBS does to a person regardless really if the stressors are more mental or not.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Eric,Are you now saying that taking drugs for symptom relief is incompatible with doing the HT?







That would be a very tall order indeed.This doesn't seem to be in line with the multi-pronged treatment approach that seems to be the current recommendation in the literature, nor with Dr. Whorwell's clinical practice.I have tried to find an IBS-specialized hypnotherapist in my state already without success, which is why I am trying the tapes.I'm not aware of any CBT practitioners in my area, although I'm familiar with it. I do know of a very highly regarded MD/acupuncturist who I've heard considers IBS one of his specialties; unfortunately, he doesn't take most insurance, so that would be a major investment. He's quite pricey.I did substantially reduce my Zofran dosage the last two days. I had alot of spasming yesterday and have been "going" all day today. Methinks this is not a good idea.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, no I am sorry you misunderstood what I was saying really.First there is a excellent opportunity the tapes will work for you, its not over yet and I don't want you to feel that way, some got better months after they were done, or even if you do it twice. The chemicals in IBS have been adjusted as you adjust taking the meds while doing the tapes and that can effect the chemical regulations in and out of balance, while the HT works to achieve that balance.On the drugs I am saying you won't know if you can rely on yourself and the HT, but mainly yourself in keeping the symptoms at bay. The drugs stay in your system for a while even after you quit. It would take a month to quit and let the body return to normal before you could assess really how you feel or what does what. I am sorry I confused you here, I was talking more about the not being ready to see if you could stop them yet, nor is there a need for you to do that at the moment. But looking down the road long term its something to think about and consider. This is more about being able to trust your thoughts and how comfortable you would feel without the drugs when the time is right for you. I say this in part because I also thought there would be no way to deal with my IBS wiithout drugs, when in fact there were ways.Does this make more sense?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, I still feel I might have you confused here. So you know your doing the right things and I am looking at this long term for you. I am also confident and you should be to that the tapes are having an effect on you and will guide you through so they continue too.







That taking the med is also no problem for you at this time.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Eric, thanks for answering me so soon. I was getting a little ANXIOUS!







Hmmm...I think it's a LITTLE clearer...here's my basic understanding. The drug affects the chemicals (neurotransmitters) by blocking the 5HT3 receptors. The HT affects the chemicals through means of the subconscious mind (suggestion) and in the process eliminates certain thought patterns whether they be conscious or unconscious. It also utilizes the relaxation response, which can alter autonomic functions. The former is temporary, the latter potentially permanent. My assumption was that these two mechanisms would not interfere with each other, in fact, I had expected that I would know when the HT started working because I'd notice my system normalizing by less need for the drug, e.g., no resumption of D as the dose wears off, or becoming too constipated on it. I know I have oversimplified something very complex, but please correct me if I have the essence of anything wrong. I can read studies and all, but I'm kind of a boil-it-down, bottom line kinda gal.







You had mentioned that you listened to the tapes while using Xanax. Were you able to tell when you didn't need it anymore?I got from your original answer that I shouldn't do the tapes again unless I was off the Zofran for a month, and that I should do the HT alone at that point. Is that what you meant, or did I misunderstand that part?The reason I (and I know my doc would agree--he saw me in a pretty bad state) don't feel able to do that is because before the drug I was so sick I was circling the drain, had finally reached my limit of being able to deal both physically and mentally. He didn't feel the drug is particularly heavy-duty--no more than taking my SSRI. His opinion is that I have an overall dysfunction of my serotonin system, but has no problem with the HT approach; whatever works---!Anyway, sorry this post is so long.







I guess I just want to know if I should indefinitely postpone re-doing the tapes, since it will take some advance planning for me to find a good time to start them again over the summer.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Oops, Eric, I was writing while you were posting again. But it would still be helpful if you can respond at some point to my last one.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Keep doing the tapes. No reason to stop, just do them again later this summer if you like. I did the tapes twice before I saw real change.If I may add a bit. Hypnotherapy works on the subconscious mind. Although the subconscious mind is always working, our conscious mind acts as a filter of information. Therefore, deep relaxation is used to move the conscious mind to the side, so that the subconscious mind can receive the suggestive therapy without conscious interference. Suggestions are often given in pictures, metaphors, and stories. This is the best way to communicate with the subconscious. You'll notice that few direct suggestions are used in Mike's processes, such as "your bowels work perfectly..." Rather the subconscious takes the "picture" of how our digestive tract should work, and does whatever it needs to do to re-create that image. If you think about your thought process and IBS you may realize how much your thoughts influence your body. Your body has accepted as truth such things you may tell it like, "Everyday I have a D attack in the morning..." "Every time I get in the car I have to go..." So, first the thought must be there for the body to respond. We need to change the thoughts, and our subconscious has to realize we really do want the change. Read the mind armies post to see why it is such a struggle. CBT uses conscious thought to bring about change. This is much more difficult because the conscious mind is involved. Hypnotherapy is faster and easier. CBT requires a great deal of work and practice on a conscious level. It's a very good tool to use along with hypnotherapy to get you to realize how negative your thinking has been, and to learn to change the negative into positive.I took meds while I did the tapes. Still do, but in lower doses. I have no problem with that. AZ


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks, AZMom.How long did you wait before you started the tapes the second time? Did you get any results at all with the first 100 days?CBT actually doesn't appeal to me as a therapy, because it does go through the conscious mind. Mine's too wily; it would dodge and weave and justify.







I have a psychological background, which makes it harder. The therapist has to be much smarter than I am and the methods not predictable.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gasgirl, I will come back to your question, but for the minute read these, an article first then a website. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm www.ibshypnosis.com


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Eric,What I was trying to get at was whether the modes of action of drugs which regulate serotonin could interfere with whatever effect HT can have on the same system.Do you have any opinion on that?Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am not an expert on this for sure but my feelings would be yes really. One thing here is your were adjusting drugs in the begining or middle I think yes, so that system was adjusting to the new drugs with your body. That can cause some symptoms at first. Both things are working on some of the same mecanisms so they might interact on each other in some way. This is in part why people might benefit from one thing at a time to see. However, I understood your reasons for sure, thats just more in general.That is not saying you can't do both however, no one knows for sure the effects and interactions of everything here were talking about. They are compatable however.I do understand how that drug is working though, and in a way the HT maybe working on regulating all the receptors and communication between the gut brain and the brain. The drug is working on specifics in those systems.So they could have an effect on each other as everything is working to balance out in the body. Once you get the balance however well all's good.But another part of this is when you say I am not emotionally ready to quite the drugs. I am also not saying to quite the drugs, (especially without the doctor) there is no need to for the most part if you fell better. The drugs however can stop working sometimes as the receptors can can become sensitized sometimes. The emotional aspect of drug free is also scary and effects the IBS as well. That can take time to work on to see how far you can go and how bad the symptoms stay and if your ready to try is also important or have time, as no one wants to be misearble say at work as they mess with the balance.The symptoms themselves are a kind of hyper responces of the body and communication issues, serotonin being important. Differnet ways will help to calm them.At the moment your doing the right things however. You have a little ways to go on the HT and your body can and probably is making changes even if your not totally aware of them in chemistry from both the drug and the HT. The HT will still be going even when your done. The drug will and is balancing out, although when you adjust doses that has an effect. Your symptoms also sound to me as some upper ones going as well as some lower going and the serotonin drug is going after its mechanism and the HT is kind of going at a bunch of different ones. I don't want to confuse you in anyway her either the things your doing are good and by learning as much as you can it will help. We still have options and routes to take.







There is still reduction to be had one way or another!I do want to ask you though if you feel like the HT has made you feel any calmer inside?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, EricThanks for your reply. I guess the bottom line is to finish the tapes (only a few days left to go), and then see what happens in a while.Whether the HT is making me feel calmer inside is difficult to tell; that seems to wax and wane depending on what's happening in my life from day to day, and on how bad my symptoms are. The past two days have been especially good, except for uncomfortable distention yesterday.


----------

